# Lf: uaru



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi all, I am looking for any leads on where to find some uaru cichlids. They used to be pretty common but I haven't seen them around in a long time. They are for my father in law,he can pay money or trade for some of his red head geophagus






Thanks.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I haven't seen them on my lists lately. If I do I'll grab some. I love them. 


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks April!


----------



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

Still looking


----------



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

And still looking


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I put them on my order form to arrive next week. Cross your fingers they have enough.


----------



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank you very much April. I have been asking around and there has been no luck at any of the other pet stores. They apparently haven't been on the stock lists for a while now..weird.


----------



## DAN O (Apr 21, 2010)

Have you tried King ED'S, l picked some up last mouth...


----------



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

DAN O said:


> Have you tried King ED'S, l picked some up last mouth...


Yup, guy said he hasn't had them for a while. Although he may have meant another fish because i have seen them there before.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I will know by Wednesday if they shipped. I hope to keep a couple for myself.


----------



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

Still looking for these guys


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm
Still looking. I asked a wholesaler to help find them. 
They shorted me on my order.

Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Which uaru? I will have panda uaru next week. But I don't have the regular one.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Ooh I'd
Be
Interested in panda myself. Lemme know. 


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

April said:


> I'm
> Still looking. I asked a wholesaler to help find them.
> They shorted me on my order.
> 
> Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


Thanks April, i appreciate the effort


----------



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

charles said:


> Which uaru? I will have panda uaru next week. But I don't have the regular one.


Interesting, i know almost nothing about the other breed of uaru except that they are supposed to be quite fragile when young.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Pandas are awesome fish. A nice group of them would look fantastic.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

They are fragile period and hard to breed of not impossible. Not sure they ship well either. I had some
Before but they were ammonia burned with shipping.
Have you received them before charles? 
That tangled up in cichlids Jeff rapport had F1 pandas before.
My friend in Florida got some 

Sent by tapatalk in north Burn


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

They are tough on shipping. I normally lost 30-40% of them during shipping. But after they settle in in, they are hardy.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Uaru's are a great fish. Totally mellow and go great with discus

Amazing thing is I got three 1/2 in juvies from Aquariums West awhile back and they have cleaned most of my driftwood of black beard algae. It's amazing watching them attack and twist the algae off and consume it.


----------



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

Yeah they are great, intelligent fish. I had a breeding pair for a while but sold them to a forum member because my tank was just to aggressive at the time. Now that i have moved away from the aggressive cichlids im Looking for a pair again.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I sold mine to a member and she had a few batches. But a few years ago.


----------



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

Bump for the weekend, still looking


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

available through Spencer Jack at Afishionados right now


----------



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

Ok i now have one uaru that i picked up off of a bcaquaria member. Still looking for a buddy for him.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

mollyb said:


> available through Spencer Jack at Afishionados right now


Yup still has 2 panda Uaru's available as of Monday's list


----------



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks but the uaru i have currently is of the non panda variety, and im looking for a friend or friends for him. As far as i understand Uaru fernandezyepezi don't school together with Uaru amphiacanthoides and i cant afford to get several Uaru F, at 85 dollars each + shipping + box+ heat pack.


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Panda Uaru are also more challenging to keep than the regular variety


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I have panda available now. I don't think it is that much different than discus. Just have to keep the temperature up in the beginning as they come in. It also helps if the supplier supplies good condition fish to start with.


----------

